# Anybody using version one Easton Attack TT bars?



## Cronorider (26 Jul 2017)

What do you think of them? Just scored a set super cheap on Pinkbike and can't wait for them to get here. I know I'm getting them cheap because most people find the lack of adjustability a put-off, but based on the measurements of my current setup, (Profile base bar with S bend extensions) I think they are going to fit me very well. They are going to clean up my front end immensely.


----------



## Cuchilo (27 Jul 2017)

Got a picture or link ?


----------



## Cronorider (28 Jul 2017)

1.6 pounds lighter than my old setup!! These weigh in at 440 grams. Pretty much gotta know what you want before getting something like this though

View media item 9659


----------

